# اخيرا:مشاريع تخرج اعضاء قسم الهندسة المعمارية:



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الفكرة كانت موجودة من قبل بعض الاعضاء واتوجه بالذكر الى لندا محمد وتروى اللذان كان محور انشاء هذه الفكرة واشكر كل من ساهم وساعدنى دون ان يشعر فى تنفيذها
وان شاء الله ساضيف الى الموضوع كل المشاريع التى تقع تحت يدى او يتم اضافتها الى المنتدى



اليكم المشاريع:

نبدا اولا بمشاريع متنوعة تمت اضافتها بواسطة الاعضاء:

مشاريع تخرج طلبة هندسة المنصورة:


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج*

ونكمل باقى المشاريع لبعض الاعضاء:


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج:*

نتابع باقى المشاريع التى لاتنتهى:


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج:ذ*

الان سنستعرض المشاريع التى عرضها الاعضاء ةالتى هى خاصة بهم:



ونبدا بالعضو RBF:






ثانيا: العضو mounir:


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

good work&nice


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

good work&nice topic


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج:*

نتابع اعمال الاعضاء:


مشروع تخرج العضو: arch moutafa:


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج:*

مشروع العيادات الخارجية لمستشفى الشيخ خليفة عجمان بالامارات:


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لازال هناك المزيد باذن الله
سيشمل الموضوع كل مشاريع التخرج التى تم عرضها فى المنتدى لتكون مرجعا كاملا لهذه الاعمال المتميزة واشكر كل المهندسين الذين شاركو بمشاريعهم واذكر منهم:
لندا محمد - troy - جودى مجدى - bardwel - عبير حسن - rbf - هبه - واخص بالشكر المهندسة منال على شديد لانها شاركت بمشاريع التخرج لكلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة
وباذن الله باقى المشاريع قادمة


----------



## عاشق المعمار (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*تابع مشاريع التخرج:*

مشروع التخرج للعضو سارة جلال:


----------



## نادية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع تخرج رائعة جدااا وشكرا يا miro على تجميعك لهى المشاريع واللى راح تكون مرجع ان شاء الله لكل واحد هيعمل مشروع تخرج ويستفيد من الصور المعروضة 
وشكرا كثير على محهودك ...............


----------



## miro1_6 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو نادية ونورتى الموضوع
العفو يا عاشق المعمار وشكرا نوجنوجا


----------



## نادية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

والله انت اللى منورة المنتدى كله يا miro


----------



## haider hady k (16 ديسمبر 2006)

حياكم الله شي جدا حلو وجميل
لكن الا يوجد لديكم مشروع مجمع سكني متعدد التصاميم (متعدد الاسر )


----------



## زيرو ون (16 ديسمبر 2006)

سلمت ايديكم والله مشاريع رائعة جدا وفكم الله


----------



## رامي محمد احمد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهندسة روعة*

السلام عليكم
بصراحة مجهود رائع
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*مهندسة روعة*

ما في عندك تصاميم لنوادي رياضية اجتماعية ثقافية


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله مشروع في قمة الروعة بس ممكن لو في عندك تصاميم لنوادي رياضية اجتماعية ثقافية
لاننو مشروعي التخرج
وفقك الله 
مهندسة روعة


----------



## miro1_6 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااا لمروركم زيرو ون - رامى محمد - مهندسة روعة - هايدر هادى

مهندسة روعة لو كنت املك لوضعته ليستفيد منه الجميع بانتظار مشروعك ليضاف هنا 
ربنا يوفقك....


----------



## هوبة اللهلوبة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زيرو ون (16 ديسمبر 2006)

​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​


----------



## miro1_6 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

زيرو ون لو كانت هذه صور فهى لا تفتح


----------



## zoubir (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع تخرج رائعة جدااا
وشكرا


----------



## samir mana (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جامده المشاريع


----------



## روميروالمصرى (26 ديسمبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## الطالبة مني (12 يناير 2008)

مشاريع مهمة وغاية في الجمال و الدقة بس ملاحضة ممكن ترسلي التفاصيل لكل مشروع


----------



## سمية عبد الله (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اعمالكم روعة اريدكم تساعدوني يا اخوان في نمودج لمشروع متحف


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (16 يناير 2008)

ميه ميه بشمهندسين
والله انا استفدت كثيراا وبصراحة اشكركم واحد واحد


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

اذكرو الله


----------



## كانافارو (19 أبريل 2008)

مشاريع جميلة .....قوي
ومشروع لمستشفى الشيخ خليفة عجمان بالامارات دة مشروع من تصميم م / احمد فريد حمزة دكتورفي هندسة شبرا وهوا لية اعمال كتيرة واخد عليها جوايز ...... وليا الفخر اني تليمذ الدكتور احمد فريد ...هوا الي معلمني الديزاين ..هوا ودكتور حسام مؤمن


----------



## بورضا (20 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جميل 

وافكار تصميمية رائعة

الشكر للجميع


----------



## سيرش ابوت (20 أبريل 2008)

الف شككرررررررررررررررر على المشاريع الجامده دى


----------



## zoubir (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا أرجو المزيد


----------



## علي البرزنجي (23 مايو 2008)

شي لايوصف والله فنانين المستقبل ومفغرة العرب


----------



## ميدوماكس (23 مايو 2008)

المشاريع مبشرة بجيل معماري جامد جدا 0000 للاسف علي الورق بس 0000 
لأن مفيش مستثمر كبير او حكومة عربية مثلا تقدر تسند مشروع كبير لمعماري عربي 0000
علشان انت مادمت عربي 00يبقي اكيد مبتعرفش حاجة ومش ممكن تقدر تنفذ حاجة كويسة 000
عقدة الخواجة اللي اصبحت عقدة وشنيطة000


----------



## garoof2000 (24 مايو 2008)

مشاريع التخرج حلوه كتير بس مشروع المهندسه ساره شد انتباهى وشكرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## خالة البراء (27 مايو 2008)

حقيقي كلمة شكرا لمجهوداتك ضئيلة جدا امام مااسعدتنا به حقيقة مشكور جداجداجدا


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعة


----------



## محمدحسن عرفه (31 مايو 2008)

حاجه جامده جدا ...تعيشو وتمتعونا


----------



## العماري المعماري (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله على مشاريع تخرج 
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية والتقدم في المعمار


----------



## arch:heba (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشاريع هايلة جدا


----------



## خالد يونس (5 يونيو 2009)

المشاريع ما شاء الله متميزه والفكره رائعه 
بس انا لمحت كام مشروع مسروقين من عندنا كده d: 
بالظبط نفس الكتل ونفس الاظهار مع تغير الاسم بس 

بس الفكره رائعه ومفيده لينا كلنا شكرا للى عمل الموضوع ده


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (5 يونيو 2009)

مشاريع قويه جدا و شكرا على هذا المجهود من الزملاء ده ابدع... احنا بقه فى كليه الهندسه جامعه حلوان ممنوع منعا باتا على ايامى انا خريجه 2002 استخدام برامج الكمبيوتر بمعنى ان كل شىء على الشاسيهات بخط اليد و كان بيطلع عنينا بس اتعلمنا و فيهم خير العودنا على كده لاننا بعد كده كسبنا البرامج و ماخسرناش الحس المعمارى باستخدام القلم و الورقه فنصيحه لاخوه طلبه الكليه مفيش مانع انك تستخدم البرامج فهى داعم لك بس ماتعتمدش عليها اعتماد كلى اتعلمها و اتقنها كويس مش تروح تدفع بالافات لحد يعملك ماتضحكش على نفسك هههه و بالتوفيق للكل انشاء الله


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا 

شكرا


----------



## ARAIFKAID (19 يوليو 2009)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## مووهوب (19 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الصور غير ظاهرة عندي.........


----------



## محمد المطراوي (31 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الصور غير ظاهره


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2009)

ياريت تحميل الصور مرة أخري

وهل هناك طريقة لأحتفاظ أدارة الموقع بالصور و ليكن علي سيرفر.


----------



## العمارة ام الفنون (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاريع في غاية الابداع...
بارك الله فيكم ..
ودمتم..........


----------



## rose_arc (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المشاريع الرائعة*


----------



## hagar samy (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله جميل جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية معمارية (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااا جزيلا 
لانتظار المزيد


----------



## samir86 (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## rafef (8 يوليو 2010)

تصاميم جدا رائعة .. بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## غانم رستم غلاب (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

والله قمه بالابداع والروعه واتمني ان اصل للقدرتهم علي الرسم بالكمبيوتر


----------



## ryme (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هده المشاريع الرائعة و ارجو منكم عرض مشروع مركز الابحات و متحف الاورام السرطانية للطالب محمد محسن العريني من فضلكم ضروري


----------



## الشفق الابيض (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اعمالكم روعة اريدكم تساعدوني يا اخوان في مشروع تخرج مكتبة عامة*​


----------



## Arch Mohamed Abdo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذة المشاريع الجميلة ماشاء الله عليكم يا بشمهندسين


----------



## وليد العاص (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## علي ابو مشايخ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

والله شي حلو


----------



## ibrahimepau (26 أكتوبر 2010)

verry gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## malakmama (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم المشاريع رائعة جداااااااا
اريدكم تساعدوني في مشروع تخرج مركز الترفيه العلمي


----------



## محمد عنبه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاريع رائعه بجد تسلم ايدكو بتعلم منكو كتيييير 
شكرا


----------



## ma2a (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الله الله الله
شغل جاااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## engnoha (5 فبراير 2011)

gazakm allah 7'iraaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## youcef gouri (19 فبراير 2011)

مشاريع رائعة جدا شكرا لكم على المجهودات المبذولة:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## youcef gouri (19 فبراير 2011)

جايبلكم موقع يعرض فيه مشاريع التخرج بشتى الانواع . وان شاء الله راح يفيدكم في مختلف اعمالكم:http://360th.wordpress.com:28::28:


----------



## يسريه (25 مارس 2011)

مشاء الله الله يبارك فيك


----------



## يزن العرابي (19 يونيو 2011)

وو الللللللللللللللللله بجد شغل رائع


----------



## يوسف ياسر فاروق (18 يوليو 2011)

كلهم رائعين بصراحة ، انا نفسي في مشروع مدرسة كبيرة ذات ملاعب ومسرح . ياريت حد يفيدني


----------



## M.Alshafeay (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## rabeea ali (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلموا المشاريع كتييييييييييييير جميلة


----------



## نورسين2 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة مشروع اكتر من روعه بس ياريت لو بلاقي مشروع تصميم فنادق فخمه وشكرا


----------



## حسن على معوض (20 يناير 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله اتمنى لك من المذيد فى التفوق


----------



## نورسين2 (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود بس انا ببحث من مشاريع لمدن الانتاج الاعلامي ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

شـــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــرا


----------



## محمد هشام عماره (18 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engking (21 أغسطس 2012)

l.,mmjmnmn


----------



## ازهار مختار (5 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

فين المشاريع ماحصلت شيء !!!


----------



## 1991-eng-shaima (18 يوليو 2013)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## agent0071001 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## anwae (19 أغسطس 2013)

ليه الصور ما بيفتحو .. :82: :83::86:


----------



## abdallah 2a (19 أغسطس 2013)

*عقبالنا لما نعمل مشاريع ونعرضها ليكم *


----------



## civilengahmedhassa (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف احمل المشاريع دى ياريت حد يقولى طريقة التحميل


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

http://s67.photobucket.com/
في هذا اللينك.... برنامج photobucket ...
بعد عمل تعريف لك...account....حتلاقي upload....ترفع الصورة اللي عايزها
وبعد ظهورها .... تضغط عليها....حتظهر و جنبها 4 link
أعمل copy نسخ....للينك الأخير....وضعه الصفحة هنا
حتظهر أن شاء الله الصورة


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شرح أخر 

*طريقة سهلة لرفع وحفظ و عرض صور مشاريعك*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/124944-method-photos-projects


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## أحميدي عبداللطيف (24 فبراير 2014)

اذا في مشروع دار ايتام ...يبقي ميه ميه


----------

